# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Αναζητηση του κυκλωματος VU- meter απο το ΚΙΤ 1079 τις SMART kit

## badsak

Εαν καποιος φιλος εχει το εν λογο κυκλωμα VU-meter απο το ΚΙΤ 1079
τις SMART kit και μπορει ας το ανεβασει. Το ΚΙΤ αυτο ηταν μια ολοκληρωμενη Γενητρια στερεο. 
Εγω χρειαζομαι μονο το κυκλωμα του vu meter (Η και πληρες).
Ειχε δημοσιευθει παλαιοτερα στο περιοδικο ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ.
(Το περιοδικο καπου το εχω αλλα ειναι αδυνατον να το βρω) :Confused1:

----------


## moutoulos

Αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτά ζητάς.

----------


## badsak

Γρηγορη με εστειλες!!!
Ποιο γρηγορος απο την ταχυτητα του Φωτος.
Αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να σαι καλα.

----------


## leosedf

Την είχα κατασκευάσει αυτή τη γεννήτρια, πολύ φύσιμα βρε παιδιά. Και χρησιμοποίησα και καλής ποιότητας υλικά. Ηταν η πρώτη μου γεννήτρια, μετά κατάλαβα οτι είχε λάθος τρόπο λειτουργίας και μάπα το καρπούζι.

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγορη με εστειλες!!!
> Ποιο γρηγορος απο την ταχυτητα του Φωτος.
> Αυτο ακριβως ηθελα να σαι καλα.




 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:   :OK:

----------


## badsak

> Την είχα κατασκευάσει αυτή τη γεννήτρια, πολύ φύσιμα βρε παιδιά. Και χρησιμοποίησα και καλής ποιότητας υλικά. Ηταν η πρώτη μου γεννήτρια, μετά κατάλαβα οτι είχε λάθος τρόπο λειτουργίας και μάπα το καρπούζι.



Φιλε leosedf Και εγω την ειχα κατασκευασει  αλλα δεν ειχα φυσιμα.
ειχα αλλου ειδους προβληματα τα οποια μετα απο ψαξιμο τα ελυσα μηπως 
ειχες πολυ σταθμη στον πιλοτο τον 19 Khz? ο πιλοτος πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι
10% τις συνολικης διαμορφωσης. εγω ειχα βαλει ενα τριμμερ και ρυθμιζα ακριβως την σταθμη του. και καποιες αλλαγες ειχα κανει στα πηνεια και ειχε βγαλει καλυτερο διαχωρισμο.

----------


## radium98

please can u send complete stereo coder smart kit 1079 thanks

----------

ilektrolvog (01-03-16)

----------


## radium98

i ανάγκη στενότερης εικόνα παρακαλώ για αυτό το στερεοφωνικό κωδικοποιητή παρακαλώ βοηθήστε

----------


## radium98

σελίδα 59 είναι χαμένη, εξαρτήματα τοποθέτησης μπορεί να παρέχει το u

----------


## manosrs7

γεια σας παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιος που να εχει σε καλύτερη κατάσταση το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα?

----------


## nikos1

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46916Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46917Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46918Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46919Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46920Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46921

----------

radium98 (07-11-13)

----------


## nikos1

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46922Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46923Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46924Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46925Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46926Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46927

----------

radium98 (07-11-13)

----------


## aris k

σάρωση0007.jpgσάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0005.jpgσάρωση0006.jpg 
Και  λιγα  σχεδια  και απο εμενα (μεχρι την  Δευτερα Μανο και  ασπρομαυρο)

----------

radium98 (09-11-13)

----------


## manosrs7

> σάρωση0007.jpgσάρωση0004.jpgσάρωση0005.jpgσάρωση0006.jpg 
> Και  λιγα  σχεδια  και απο εμενα




μαλλον δεν διευκρίνισα τι ειναι αυτο που ηθελα..λοιπον αυτο που θελω ειναισάρωση0005.jpgαυτο το σχεδιο σε ασπρομαυρο ωστε να μπορεσω να κανω την δικη μου πλακετα,αν το εχει καποιος σε καλη ποιοτητα
αν μπορεί ας το ανεβασει

----------

radium98 (09-11-13)

----------


## radiotimes

Καλημερα Μανο.Εσυ μαλλον θελεις αυτο ε???001.jpgΚαι αν το θες και ασπρομαυρο τοτε ετσι02.jpg

----------

radium98 (09-11-13)

----------


## radiotimes

Παντως αν θελεις να φτιαξεις απλα ενα VUμετρο με LED μια καλη ιδεα ειναι αυτη http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjmPv0HSx-I
Εγω το εφτιαξα ετσι Led-01.jpg με την πλακετα του LM3915 απο πισω.

----------

radium98 (09-11-13)

----------


## radium98

any better scanned layout ?

----------


## nikos1

pcb                             




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47221

----------

radium98 (09-11-13)

----------


## moutoulos

Έτσι για την "ιστορία", το αρχείο ανοίγει με Sprint Layout.

----------

radium98 (09-11-13)

----------


## radium98

GUYS thanks for help but i dnt mean the VU meter pcb but the 1079A main stereo encoder layout pcb in .lay format with size

----------


## nikos1

*Συγνώμη που δεν ανέφερα για το αρχειο.Και αυτό με* *καταληξη  LAY.  ανοίγει με το  sprint layout*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47228

----------

radium98 (10-11-13)

----------


## radium98

pcb size plase for 1079A and 1079B i use sprint layout 6.0 how to make the pcb black not green sorry for my language .

----------


## moutoulos

Hi Georges
Sprint Layout in ver 6, have three Color in PhotoView (Virtual Board PCB)

Green
BlueCopper (Physical Color) 
 Black not include. Remember Ver 5 have only Green.

Green.jpg Blue.jpg Copper.jpg

----------

radium98 (10-11-13)

----------


## radium98

GetAttachment.aspx.jpegphoto(1).JPG Building in progress thanks for the help ,some components still missed ,but there is a problem who can correct the missed IC is cd4027 its 16 pins But on pcb is 14 pins please can You help anyone know maybe its not CD4027 thanks  :frown:

----------


## nikos1

Add two more pads on GND in IC4



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47360

----------

radium98 (16-11-13)

----------


## leosedf

Nikos is correct, you forgot to make two holes on the bottom of the chip, insert a larger IC socket (16 pins) and you are set.

----------

radium98 (16-11-13)

----------


## radium98

added yesterday  :Smile:  thanks 1 last issue is the sfu455 i havent see any polarity i have no clock out ,i have to cross it again to see  :Smile:  thanks for yre help

----------


## leosedf

Maybe this will help you http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...NG/SFU455.html

----------

radium98 (16-11-13)

----------


## moutoulos

The file in post 21 is wrong. 

I worked on it, and here is the right one. The mistake is, that the Layers, where reversed. I fix that, 
and attach the right file, include the two boards (FM-Stereo & VU-meter), in one file.

TOP.jpg BOTTOM.jpg



EDIT: 
Μια διευκρίνηση. Το αρχείο ανοίγει με Sprint Layout 6. Με παλιότερες εκδόσεις Sprint Layout, οχι.
The file need to open Sprint Layout version 6. With older version the file, not work. Version 6.0 work
with all .LAY file (Sprint Layout 3,4,5).

----------

radium98 (16-11-13)

----------


## radium98

guys thanksssssss for ure help solved only i miss 2 coils 27mH and 18mH  :Smile:

----------


## radium98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJV5eaqvsf8

----------


## radium98

Hi for VU METER  section no LM3916 in my country , can i use instead LM3915 ? any advice please .

----------


## leosedf

Yes it's the same thing.

----------


## moutoulos

Hi George

The only different is:
*LM 3915* : Dot/Bar Display Driver is *LIN* *
LM 3916* : Dot/Bar Display Driver is *LOG*

----------


## radium98

Thanks  :Smile:

----------

